# Vancouver Island?



## Lord Zardoz (Jul 17, 2003)

In a nice bit of good news / bad news, I managed to get a job in Parksville BC.  The unfortunate thing is that there are no current gamers in my work place.

Are there any gamers out near Parksville?  How about Nanaimo?

END COMMUNICATION


----------



## lp (Jul 18, 2003)

Check out the curious comics store in Nanaimo, they should have a poster board with flyers and the like for groups who are looking for players.

(Lower island here, but theres two curious' down here and we love them)


----------



## Lord Zardoz (Jul 19, 2003)

*Thanks...*

Thanks for the info.  I will do that.

END COMMUNICATION


----------

